

Why Machine Learning fails - louisdorard
http://www.louisdorard.com/blog/why-machine-learning-fails

======
011011100
The title would lead me to think that machine learning, as a field, is
failing. There are many different learning algorithms...

~~~
louisdorard
Oops, sorry if the title was misleading! I was trying to point out that there
are things that are not related to the algorithms being used that can make
learning fail, namely the way that data is collected and noise in the
observations.

